# newbie wanting to share pics



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

a link to my tank with pics and video, hope you enjoy

Juwel 260 - 127 gallon Saltwater fish tank


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, baldie takes great pics! It helps that he has great subjects.


----------



## n2b8u (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome tank


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you for your kind words, I have sadly lost the snowflake eel, I had a major disaster and she now has a new home, but all things are running well so hopefully I can keep it going


----------

